# 1/16 Scale STP Pontiac Grand Prix #43



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I picked this kit up today at the local hobyshop off their consinment shelf but it aint got no decals, ugh!!! So any one know where I can get a set??? And the instructions say to paint the top of the chassis 'rocket red' instead of Petty blue. Now I always thought the interiors of his cars were blue just like the outside??? 
As for why I picked it up is because as mentioned in another thread R2 will be reissueing the Petty Charger later this year in the same scale.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I'm having issues and can't get to the site right now, but check out Mike's Decals at www.mikesdecals.com - last time I was there (a couple of months ago), they had the 1/16 scale decals in stock


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The link worked for me, but they are out of stock and is says nothing about any restocking of items. Thanks!!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, if you don't mind aftermarket, there's this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/43-Richard-...948?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5d460524


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

That shows the very same set from your first link, and for 12 bucks more, ugh. Any way I'm not into big of a hurry to get decals for this kit. And there are probably other sources for them.


----------

